
Hugh Hefner has died - marvinpinto
https://www.thestar.com/entertainment/2017/09/27/hugh-heffner-playboy-founder-dies-at-91.html
======
socialmediaisbs
I know Steve Jobs is (still) idolized and discussed often among founders as a
role model, but the truth is he was great at marketing and surrounded himself
with the best possible people he could to be successful.

Hefner's story is far more fascinating of a case study. There's adversity,
adoption to radical industry and cultural changes, there's controversy, and
ultimately there's success through hard work and iteration. So, if you're a
founder just now learning about Hefner because of his death, I strongly
encourage you to go and read about him and his company's story.

